# Programs to determine what color of pics



## Chris_L_Hanssen (Oct 15, 2004)

I am having some problems determining the exact color of Cheetara of The Thundercats and I am in the need of a computer program that can tell me what skin color she is. Is there any programs other than Paint Shop Pro, Irfranview, and Adobe Photoshop? Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not completely sure of what you're asking but if you want another program there's always GIMP. It's freeware distributed under the GNU.

Also, getting the exact colors if you don't have the original cel art is nearly impossible given the uneven pixelation and compression.


----------



## Chris_L_Hanssen (Oct 15, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> I'm not completely sure of what you're asking but if you want another program there's always GIMP. It's freeware distributed under the GNU.
> 
> Also, getting the exact colors if you don't have the original cel art is nearly impossible given the uneven pixelation and compression.


Where do you get it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Gimp

I didn't like it much myself, but I know people who have gotten decent results.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you trying to find the color code from a picture?

Try Colour Detector, freeware from www.tucows.com/preview/401705
This advanced color detector allows the user to pick a color from the screen or a palette and receive RGB, HEX, HTML and long values

or Pixie www.tucows.com/preview/194556
This is a color spy and mouse tracker. When you point to a color the program will tell you the RGB, hex and HTML-ready values for it. You can then use the values to reproduce the color in your other programs. It also shows the current X and Y position of your mouse pointer.

or Eye Dropper www.tucows.com/preview/194554
This is a hex utility that resides in your system tray. When the application is activated, a magnified window is attached to your mouse pointer to show you the exact location and color your pointer is on. Within the same window, the program displays the hex color values of what you are pointing at.


----------



## Chris_L_Hanssen (Oct 15, 2004)

koala said:


> Are you trying to find the color code from a picture?
> 
> Try Colour Detector, freeware from www.tucows.com/preview/401705
> This advanced color detector allows the user to pick a color from the screen or a palette and receive RGB, HEX, HTML and long values
> ...


Thank you both and I will use these programs after I reformat.


----------

